# PGR this Fall



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've never used PGR before but I will be participating in the fall nitrogen blitz this year for the first time. Do you think it's a good idea to purchase PGR asap? Or just wait until next spring and use it for a full season? Also any recommendations on brands of PGR? Definitely looking for the best price possible, as it looks pretty spendy.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

The PGR will help cut down on mowing during the N blitz. I've got the quali-pro generic t-nex. It is expensive but will last you a while. start with a low dose and work your way up.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I began using PGR this year, and it is frickin amazing for the decreased mowing alone. If it's in your budget, I 100% recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I use Aneuw from Nufarm (available at Seed World). It's a relatively new PGR and I've only done one application. So far the results are noticeable.

I plan on continuing doses through my N blitz.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

yep.

im half way through my first app WRT growing degree days of Aneuw. its noticeable and worthwhile. the blitz does mean a LOOOOT of cutting. so a PGR is a nice addition.

this will be my first year doing the blitz with PGR.

#notreellow #maintaining2"throughtheblitz


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I have used PGR for the first time this entire year of cutting, T-Nex and Groom (got it from my local AG shop). It is a must have IMO for serious lawncare. For me the benefits of cutting less often, increased thickness, darker color, less water usage and better disease resistance all outweigh the costs. It almost gives you the green light to push N knowing that you have more control over the top growth. We all have very busy lives, I'm a school administrator, so this has allowed me to maintain my lawn all year at 2.5 inches no matter the conditions are how crazy life gets. It's like your lawn is on steroids, sort of speak, must have for sure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I haven't posted in the marketplace, but I have a good amount of T-Nex that I will not use, and can ship in 16oz bottles to anyone that wants to purchase.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I haven't posted in the marketplace, but I have a good amount of T-Nex that I will not use, and can ship in 16oz bottles to anyone that wants to purchase.


I am interested, as long as you want to ship to Canada.
PM me if you want,
Milen


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow. Thanks for all of the responses. Went with T-Nex since there are so many good reviews on it already and it was a liquid that will last for a long time. Shipping to work so the wife doesn't find out! Ha!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Been using T-Nex this summer on my front. Not a fan. Leaves my lawn very susceptible to fungus and brown tips, even with sharp blades and Azoxy mixed in.

It does thicken the lawn and darken it, but the brown tint is a major turn off.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Been using T-Nex this summer on my front. Not a fan. Leaves my lawn very susceptible to fungus and brown tips, even with sharp blades and Azoxy mixed in.
> 
> It does thicken the lawn and darken it, but the brown tint is a major turn off.


I don't use in the summer for this exact reason, plus I don't have irrigation and I lay off the N, so I'm not growing/mowing much in July August anyways.

However PGR is a godsend in the spring when I could be mowing every other day.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I always wondered does PGR affect different cultivars differently? My PRG always seemed to grow right through my TNEX applications, maybe a tad slower so i'd mow every 4 days not every 3 but not amazing.

I wonder if dwarf compact varieties like Midnight/Bewitched/Mazama/etc that naturally grow low and slower see a larger change.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I totally believe pgr affects different cultivars differently. I have a Scott's tttf blend(used before I found this site) and pgr absolutely destroys my lawn. I have to use so little to avoid yellowing and tip burn. I use so little it helps if I miss a day or two till I mow but I don't get the godsend results everyone else does. Can't wait to Reno in a few years and get better cultivars.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Harts said:


> I use Aneuw from Nufarm (available at Seed World). It's a relatively new PGR and I've only done one application. So far the results are noticeable.
> 
> I plan on continuing doses through my N blitz.


Interesting, is there a reason to prefer this over Trinexapac-ethyl (tnex)?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes tnex affect each grass differently (kbg, tttf and prg) and even within different cultivars. I read about it in a study.

@ryeguy anuew is a fairly new pgr. It has a faster supression and longer duration. It also has a negative effect of POA a. I still have a 3/4 of a gallon of TNex, so it will be a while to try the anuew.

https://www2.nufarm.com/usturf/product/anuew/


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@ryeguy I live in Canada. We can't source pgr here. The Aneuw is significantly cheaper in price and shipping. That is the only reason.

Since purchasing I have done some research and it appears it may have added benefits over t-nex as g-man suggested.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Quite a few are asking if I can ship Tnex to Canada. Does anyone know if customs opens small boxes and inspects? Can I ship it through?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Jconnelly6b They open even Letters... I had MSO returned and a letter from the Ministry of the Env Canada. I, of course made it ship back again and it passed this time. I was also arrogant enough to call the Ministry and ask why a NON herbicide got returned. The answer is simple: anything stating herbicide, fungicide or ...the list is long is basically controlled under the herbicide/fungicide/fertilizers Act. It looks like they don't confiscate which is good.
Bottom line is, there is a chance you don't get what ordered. The smaller the amount the better. I had Tenacity, quinclorac fitted in letter format package and went ok. MSO was a quart.
Best option is to open an address on Kinek.com ship all you need to the closest point they have and combine it with a few days vacation down south so when returning the only thing the border control cares about is alcohol/cigarettes/ more than 800$ in purchases.
BTW, if oyu order I can team up with you for some (any) PGR. Those bottle last years at the rate and I am afraid they will expire before being used. Same applies to most herbicides. I was wondering if we can team up (4-5) members here and simply exchange stuff. That will be very efficient way to spend your money 
Hope that helps


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@gergelybg I was going to ship 16 oz bottles of the Tnex I have from NJ to members in Canada. I'm doing the shipping.

Any ideas for that?

:|


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @gergelybg I was going to ship 16 oz bottles of the Tnex I have from NJ to members in Canada. I'm doing the shipping.
> 
> Any ideas for that?
> 
> :|


Mark it as a hunting supply. Lol


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@MMoore lol. Not far from reality though...
@Jconnelly6b If you can downsize to 8oz pack it in bubble and slip in a letter sized envelop. Mark it as engine oil sample (hope it has the color lol), it has a chance. I am interested to get some too. Please PM me if you are not already fully stressed of your northern neighbors rules .
Cheers brother,
M


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is the color and viscosity of a light maple syrup.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is the color and viscosity of a light maple syrup.


There's no way any self respecting Canadian customs officer would allow private unregistered import of maple syrup.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am just waiting for my grass to kick some of it's dormancy so I can put some pgr back down. I did it in the spring and held off this summer since we have hit 90s a lot lately and still in the high 80s.

I can't remember who said it but they put PGR this way. If you have a nice thick yard already, PGR is for you. If you are still working on thickening up bare spots with KBG then don't apply PGR. Is this true for the most part?


----------



## Nj7bYosco (Jul 31, 2019)

whats pgr. new here


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Plant Grow Regulator - a chemical that reduces (or increases) the plant (lawn) growth rate and directs the energy to the roots.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > It is the color and viscosity of a light maple syrup.
> ...


@Jconnelly6b :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys need some help here, I put down my PGR/Liquid Iron app today and maybe 30 minutes later we got rain, nearly .5 of rain. Not sure if it dried in that time, what am I to do? If it is washed away when should I try again?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

mribbens said:


> Guys need some help here, I put down my PGR/Liquid Iron app today and maybe 30 minutes later we got rain, nearly .5 of rain. Not sure if it dried in that time, what am I to do? If it is washed away when should I try again?


The iron you will notice color difference the next day if it dried. If not, you won't notice much of a color change and the PGR won't show you any signs really.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Thinking of trying anuew once all my bare spots are filled in and I start my N blitz - any recommendations on where to grab a bag of it from?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Socks Seed World USA


----------

